# effects



## bcoceo85 (Mar 14, 2011)

do thyroid issues effect a womans period?
If the body is kinda messed up and the antibodies are in full go...can this mess up other hormones as well?


----------



## Kendak (Jan 25, 2011)

Pretty sure it can! It sure did for me! I barely had anything when hyper. After I did the RAI at the end of January, it has not returned yet.... I'm 42 and could only pray for an early menopause, lol! But I'm sure things are just "stunned". My understanding hypo can be the opposite.


----------



## Elegant_Phoenix (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm slightly hypo with suspected Hashi's.

My cycles are irregular - between 21 to 26 days - and heavy for two of those days. I used to be like clockwork. 28 days on the dot - down to the hour.

According to "them", my cycles are "normal" for someone my age who has had a child. I'm 38. I don't know. Whatever the reason, I'm not happy, but I'd rather deal with the irregularities than go on BCP. (My DH has had a vasectomy.)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kendak said:


> Pretty sure it can! It sure did for me! I barely had anything when hyper. After I did the RAI at the end of January, it has not returned yet.... I'm 42 and could only pray for an early menopause, lol! But I'm sure things are just "stunned". My understanding hypo can be the opposite.


Absolutely. A hormone is a hormone and they all work in concert w/one another. If one is down, the others can and do follow suit.

Sad but true!

I actually did have early menopause @ 41/42 and was glad of it.

None the less; it might be wise to check in w/your gyno. Just to be safe.


----------



## bcoceo85 (Mar 14, 2011)

thanks Ladies...in the past my periods were normal. every 17 to 21 days was a regular cycle for me.
In the last yr, I have been messed up. At the present time I havent had a period since January...i do know that I am not pregnant.

I am goin to see a surgeon tomorrow to have my thyroid removed....after that procedure is complete and I get a good go ahead, Ill make an appt with the gyno


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bcoceo85 said:


> thanks Ladies...in the past my periods were normal. every 17 to 21 days was a regular cycle for me.
> In the last yr, I have been messed up. At the present time I havent had a period since January...i do know that I am not pregnant.
> 
> I am goin to see a surgeon tomorrow to have my thyroid removed....after that procedure is complete and I get a good go ahead, Ill make an appt with the gyno


That sounds like a very good plan and please let us know when your surgery is scheduled so we can be there is spirit w/you.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

33 and scant periods in over a year. I've had the same absence whether I have been hypo or hyper. Last period was in December days after I started Armour. I then went a little bit hyper with the meds. Waiting to see if anything returns now that my dose has been decreased.

My PCP who was doing my yearly paps was not concerned, but I am because I want to have children. I have been waiting to see if things balanced out on their own after surgery and med titration. Now, that I am feeling more stable, I'm worried. Asking friends for a gyno referral.


----------



## bcoceo85 (Mar 14, 2011)

I was told today by the doc that this thyroid issue is no doubt effecting my periods among other things.
He is really concerned about the para thyroid even tho those levels are ok. He says the history of my calcium goin up and down makes him wonder just how "fine" they actually are.
He says that from the looks of things my thyroid is pretty large and the para thyroid may be embedded in the actual thryroid and he hopes he dont have to remove that as well.
I have my surgery on March 31st..


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Good luck with your surgery. I had mine out in August, and I'm glad I did it. I did not have any parathyroid issues before surgery, but one was removed during my surgery, and the other three were "stunned." Took me a few months to get calcium supplements and other minerals right to manage it. Seems to be a lot better now.


----------

